# Will the babies live?



## mariylee_9 (Apr 23, 2013)

After a failed attempt at hatching a batch of eggs we got a new incubator, and filled it with eggs the first week on around the 4th day the power went out for about 2 hours, dropping the temperature and humidity. Will they survive?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

mariylee_9 said:


> After a failed attempt at hatching a batch of eggs we got a new incubator, and filled it with eggs the first week on around the 4th day the power went out for about 2 hours, dropping the temperature and humidity. Will they survive?


A lady here had her power go out fid 1: hrs. They hatched, just a bit late. I wouldn't give up just yet.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

From what I've been told a short time with a temp change like you had should not affect the hatch. It might take an extra day.

Also , if your worried, candle them. Your on day 18 you should see fully developed chicks in the eggs. If they quit you clear eggs wince it happened 4 days in.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry, fat fingers on a phone....that should have read 13 hours.....


----------



## LICHICK28 (Jan 1, 2013)

I had the power go out for 7 hours. I was home when it happened so I put a blanket over the bator. I always keep a blanket underneath the bator for drafts even though it is in a draft free room just in case. Had a full hatch. Good luck


----------



## mariylee_9 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------

